# Brandi Rhodes has got ...to... go



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Concerned with the victory she attained over Allie, the air time she’s getting in general.

She’s absolutely awful, always has been, wouldn’t be on the level of Carmella in WWE. AEW must ensure they steer away from nepotism because we’ve now got Goldust in the main event and Brandi the feature women of their roster when originally she wasn’t expected to wrestle. 

So yes, concerns..thoughts?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

not sure why people are surprised when this sort of thing happens, nepotism runs rife in wrestling (and most businesses tbh)


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

It's soured me on their women's division. They haven't even established their own women yet and they're already having a non-wrestler go over their talent. It didn't get heat and I'm not going to excuse it just because I want AEW to succeed. Bad optics, bad execution, bad reaction and bad performer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What it pissed me off afterwards (and I didn't even noticed up until Meltzer pointed out in his podcast) is the complete incosistency in her character. She had a babyface video package, then she played the heel in the match and then, when the show was over, she forgot she was a heel and came out with the check for the victims of gun violence, playing babyface all over again because she wanted to be in the picture. That is some Stephanie levels bullshit right there.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think as on-screen character and as a valet she's fine, pretty good actually but she shouldn't be competing/winning untill she imrpoves.

I'm not sure why Goldust has been used as an example, though. He is perfect for his role and the brother vs brother match was the best match in AEW and probably of the year.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> It's soured me on their women's division. They haven't even established their own women yet and they're already having a non-wrestler go over their talent. It didn't get heat and I'm not going to excuse it just because I want AEW to succeed. Bad optics, bad execution, bad reaction and bad performer.


Yes, agree with you. She’s actually winning and she should never win. 

Now we’ve got Spears...Cody’s old buddy come into a marquee position when it’s just out of place and odd. Dudes a charisma vacuum. 

Even Jericho/Page and Omega/Moxley feel less featured to this Cody, Goldust, Spears, Brandi bullshit that’s really getting under my skin.

May kill the company before it starts.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

As long as she doesnt get anywhere near the title or to the top level competitor I dont give a shit since i just skip her stuffs. Against allie its crisp but still not a sacrilege but if she starts pinning people like riho and Shida then fuck her. 
I am getting a very pricky childish vibe from her. Someone who tries to hang where she cant just to prove herself a point, the difference is she is a garbage wrestler and no one is interested in her. She is the only down on their women division which so far has done a remarkable job. She sucks she is bad she wont get better and no one wants to see her wrestle, it's simple its fucking simple! 
She is gonna get rejected heavily if she tries pushing it further and she is gonna hit the go away heat brutally and my gut tells me she is the kind of person who doesnt have the courage to handle this and start bitching about it
As for dustin Rhodes I fundamentally disagree with you in term of storyline and wrestling he doesnt look 1 cm out of place, he is some old school fresh air and so far he always delivers big time.
Shawn spears is more than fine so far and his stuff is interesting. Let's not also go to the other extreme and start seeing nepotism everywhere, I dont give a shit if they are his relatives , if they do the work and get me invested I am all in. The rest doesnt interest me.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

She gets a pretty good reaction from the crowd from what I’ve seen. Maybe this leads to Awesome Kong burying her down the line.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> I think as on-screen character and as a valet she's fine, pretty good actually but she shouldn't be competing/winning untill she imrpoves.
> 
> I'm not sure why Goldust has been used as an example, though. He is perfect for his role and the brother vs brother match was the best match in AEW and probably of the year.


You’re only as good as your last match and the tag team at fight for the fallen was average at best, he’s also goldust...ain’t Chris Jericho or Jon Moxley, having him main event an AEW show won’t reclaim WCW fans, he’s old and never been featured this much in his career. I liked his position in the Double Or Nothing card, don’t need him main eventing


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't see the match. In the build up to the show they ran highlights of her training. I could tell just by looking at that, any match she was in wouldn't be the greatest. I skipped right over that shit.

That's why I mainly will either just watch highlights or a replay of shows. That way I can skip anything I'm not interested in. 

I can't remember who I was listening to but they made a statement that may give aew a stigma if they're not careful.

The guy said "they promised us an alternative to wwe's terrible comedy, only to give us their own version of terrible comedy" in reference to the librarian gimmick. 

I said all that to say that people are going to start to feel lied to and resentful if they shit on wwe in one segment only to turn around and copy some of their shitty business practices. Nepotism in this case..


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I wouldn't be so sure about her improving either. She's 36 and doesn't come from an athletic background unless I'm mistaken. I can deal with "nepotism" when it comes to proven performers and draws like Kenny and The Young Bucks. Cody's wife not so much.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

If she wants to work as a heel with Kong backing her up, I don't see a problem with Brandi's on screen character. If shes going to try and be a face wrestler than HARD PASS


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She has the same leeway a Kelly Kelly has with me - fine for a piss break, don’t be on my screen too often

She has her place in the promotion


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

It seems they have a hard on for pushing people that WWE didn't give too shits about..

- Jericho got annoyed being in a U.S title story for mania, now featured in the match to determine AEW's first world champion
- Cody was pissed about being Stardust in the mid-card so he's putting himself and his brother in main events
- Tye Dillenger didn't like being the mid carder he was born to be so he's having a "high profile" feud with one of AEW's higher ups.
- Brandi did nothing on WWE TV, BETTER HAVE HER GO OVER ACTUAL WRESTLERS!

Kenny vs. Moxley would have been a better match for the AEW title imo, Page is too under exposed and Jericho is too old.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

reyfan said:


> It seems they have a hard on for pushing people that WWE didn't give too shits about..
> 
> - Jericho got annoyed being in a U.S title story for mania, now featured in the match to determine AEW's first world champion
> - Cody was pissed about being Stardust in the mid-card so he's putting himself and his brother in main events
> ...


I got two words for ya: Shane McMahon.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> She had a babyface video package, then she played the heel in the match and then, when the show was over, she forgot she was a heel and came out with the check for the victims of gun violence, playing babyface all over again because she wanted to be in the picture. That is some Stephanie levels bullshit right there.


Yeah, it's called being two-faced. Turns out MJF was right about her.

I know some get confused when characters are built beyond 'good guy bad guy', but I thought she is being written well.

Can't wrestle, so she uses her pull to do the tearjerker victim video, then cheats to win. Good heat, especially from the hypocrisy.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

reyfan said:


> It seems they have a hard on for pushing people that WWE didn't give too shits about..
> 
> - Jericho got annoyed being in a U.S title story for mania, now featured in the match to determine AEW's first world champion
> - Cody was pissed about being Stardust in the mid-card so he's putting himself and his brother in main events
> ...


 cody and Jericho's push have literally nothing to do with wwe tho...people stop seeing wwe everywhere. Cody is an established main eventer same for Jericho so they get the push. Wrestling and wrestlers arent limited to wwe.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I would rather she wasn't but if she is a small part I can deal with it. As long as she is not winning the title or anything I am fine with it. I also think the figure skating shit was her trying to get in allie's head. If it wasn't then yeah it was silly


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Agree, she's not very good as a wrestler, they should just utilize her as a manager.. She can be a great character. AEW focuses a lot in-ring and she's not good at that.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I would care more about something like this if it happened in the men's division. I could never find it in me to care about women's wrestling, and neither could the vast majority of wrestling fans. Women's wrestling doesn't draw, and the only people who care about it are on this forum.

Therefore, anything that happens within this division is mostly irrelevant.

I'll be more upset if they have Spears take MJF's rightful spot as the #2 heel in the company.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

She's married to one of the executive presidents of the company. She's not going anywhere. 

That said, I don't want her wrestling in the women's division, let alone taking a spot in the division that could go to someone else. She could work as an on air personality or valet but she is not equipped to be a wrestler. Using her to springboard her as a star at the expense of the division has Dixie Carter/Stephanie McMahon vibes this company cannot afford right now.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

WINNING said:


> She's married to one of the executive presidents of the company. She's not going anywhere.
> 
> That said, I don't want her wrestling in the women's division, let alone taking a spot in the division that could go to someone else. She could work as an on air personality or valet but she is not equipped to be a wrestler. Using her to springboard her as a star at the expense of the division has Dixie Carter/Stephanie McMahon vibes this company cannot afford right now.


 the interesting side is Aew's fanbase might be loyal but they are also brutal and send their messages the hard way. They absolutely got blasted at fyter fest after the whole librarian thing and cut it short asap. If this brandi crap goes too far I have absolutely no fear the fans will give them a very hard wake up call, brandi will certainly cry and bitch about it on internet but no one cares. The talent in their women division make her look like shit so she better know her place.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

CNB said:


> Concerned with the victory she attained over Allie, the air time she’s getting in general.
> 
> She’s absolutely awful, always has been, wouldn’t be on the level of Carmella in WWE. AEW must ensure they steer away from nepotism because we’ve now got Goldust in the main event and Brandi the feature women of their roster when originally she wasn’t expected to wrestle.
> 
> So yes, concerns..thoughts?


She gets much crap at the moment, but her performance was not good. The problem is: this was the only women match at the main show and not everybody is totally excited about Kong standing at the ringside.



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> not sure why people are surprised when this sort of thing happens, nepotism runs rife in wrestling (and most businesses tbh)


Many people are extremly into the AEW, but ofc everybody saw who was hired etc. So Brandi gets some heat for things, people are unhappy about with AEW in general.




Shaun_27 said:


> I think as on-screen character and as a valet she's fine, pretty good actually but she shouldn't be competing/winning untill she imrpoves.


I think she is perfect as valet and for sure one could use her a wrestler here and there. But putting her into the only women`s match in the main show was a fault, at this point.
To bad, DMD got a concussion in the preshow, which lowers the options.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree she can't wrestle. But she's the only heel right now. I think going forward she should let Kong do the wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm over the authority using it's power gimmick. But the same way I give Shane and Stephanie leeway because they get heel heat, I'll give to Brandi. As long as she can get faces over and eventually puts some face over then ultimate it's no harm no foul. 

The only real issue is it reminds folk that nepotism and favoritism is a thing even outside of WWE, and AEW should be trying to avoid all the negative WWE associations they can.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The only real issue is it reminds folk that nepotism and favoritism is a thing even outside of WWE, and AEW should be trying to avoid all the negative WWE associations they can.


Nepotism and favoritism is a thing in human nature, it's unavoidable.

Which is why the best thing they can do is turn it into a work and subvert people's expectations.

Ignoring it like it doesn't exist isn't an option.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I agree she can't wrestle. But she's the only heel right now. I think going forward she should let Kong do the wrestling.


Serious question: is Kong still able to do a full single match over 10 minutes?



Tilon said:


> Nepotism and favoritism is a thing in human nature, it's unavoidable.
> 
> Which is why the best thing they can do is turn it into a work and subvert people's expectations.
> 
> Ignoring it like it doesn't exist isn't an option.


In my opinion Brandi isn`t the worst problem here, just avoid putting her into the main spot. Hey, she is Cody`s wife, so people can understand her being there.
Dustin is for sure nobody, who weakened the roster. 
About a few other hired "friends" I got more concerns in the long run.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

There are 2 things that can make this work:

#1: She's not fighting for the title. If she's just in her own story within the women's division and not going for the title or taking priority over the title, that's good.

#2: She uses her heat to get someone else, like Kylie Rae or Britt Baker over.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> Nepotism and favoritism is a thing in human nature, it's unavoidable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree they can work it. But they also run a small risk of their mostly smart fanbase yaking it as insulting their intelligence or giving them the finger. Sort of like how some responded to KOs worked shoot with " oh they're acknowledging they know we hate Shane they're assholes" 

I do agree. Folk should just let her heel it up, even if the story is old and she's not reallg good.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

The endgame for this whole Brandi wrestling thing is an Awesome Kong vs Aja Kong from day one. They are both legends of sorts in women's wrestling and they want a match between the two. Kinda like a legend matches WWE keeps putting on in Saudi Arabia. Unfortunately, they are both old and can't go for too long so they need to make it a tag match. So who can you get as their tag partners? well, since the spotlight is suppose to be them they can't use any of the joshi girls because they will outshine them. So they need to get 2 girls who aren't going to outshine them but those 2 need a back story to explain why they are in the match. Hence, bringing up Brandi's old beef with Allie from Impact from years ago. Not hard to figure out if you read between the lines.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The endgame for this whole Brandi wrestling thing is an Awesome Kong vs Aja Kong from day one. They are both legends of sorts in women's wrestling and they want a match between the two. Kinda like a legend matches WWE keeps putting on in Saudi Arabia. Unfortunately, they are both old and can't go for too long so they need to make it a tag match. So who can you get as their tag partners? well, since the spotlight is suppose to be them they can't use any of the joshi girls because they will outshine them. So they need to get 2 girls who aren't going to outshine them but those 2 need a back story to explain why they are in the match. Hence, bringing up Brandi's old beef with Allie from Impact from years ago. Not hard to figure out if you read between the lines.


I was just thinking of this as a possibility myself. But if that’s the case, they really put a _lot_ of time and effort into building up Brandi as a face to then swerve her into a heel, all to be used as a vehicle to push the battle of the Kongs, which ended up feeling really rushed and almost an afterthought when it finally happened. In other words, if the objective was to put over Kong vs Kong, the effort was a bit misplaced.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi should stay and put over someone which she will. Shes great on the mic, and plays a good heel or face.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Ger said:


> Serious question: is Kong still able to do a full single match over 10 minutes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Kong needs to or ever could tbh. I think keeping her matches to a 10 minute max would be a great idea actually.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree. At least when she was in the wwe, she was a ring announcer, which was fine


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s not that serious. 

She tapped, then cheated to win, relax. 

You dudes are miserable as hell.

You guys have no interest in long term booking at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree it's not that big of a deal...but it could be down the line if they push Brandi as the women's division superstar above others.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yup, lets get rid of all the good looking chicks who can speak english for more Asians that look 12. 


TNT will jump for joy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

She's the AEW Stephanie, what do you expect?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

AEW's women's division is a joke right now. Too many grenades and 4 foot anime chicks. I'm no fan of Brandi as a wrestler, but I see why she's being pushed because she's by far the best looking woman in the company.

All they gotta do to fix this though is sign Scarlett.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> AEW's women's division is a joke right now. Too many grenades and 4 foot anime chicks. I'm no fan of Brandi as a wrestler, but I see why she's being pushed because she's by far the best looking woman in the company.
> 
> All they gotta do to fix this though is sign Scarlett.


Brandi said she wants to make sure the other women get enough tv time and shit before hiring other women. 

That being said, you are 10000% right. You gotta be into asians or 4s to enjoy the womens division right now. Scarlett is the hottest woman in wrestling and a free agent. I'll laugh if old senile Vince scoops her up and pushes her to the moon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tessa will likely join next year. Then for this year you have maybe Scarlette and Tenile aka Emma.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Scarlette and Tenile aka Emma.


If they add these two hot broads to their roster, I might finally start caring about women's wrestling.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

With the Brandi stuff at first I was very much :andre


But I've backed off on it a little now, and hoping they have a more long-term plan for all this.
They've not even made it to TV yet, so I'll hold my deeper criticisms until that's been rolling a while.

But Brandi is shit. That much is true.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Ehhh i dont have a problem with her... she plays a role that is common in wrestling (an Authority figure cheating the system). She’ll serve her purpose and put over a babyface... hopefully


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Man, talk about being a Stephanie McMahon 2.0 for AEW. Can't wrestle for shit in which I wish she wasn't wrestling. Should be Cody's valet and business partner on TV.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> It’s not that serious. She tapped, then cheated to win, relax. You dudes are miserable as hell. You guys have no interest in long term booking at all.


This is basically all you need to say. So many wrestling fans have beaten and broken down by the WWE way of thinking. Now, long term storytelling is a foreign concept to them. They simply cannot grasp an amout of information that stretches past a couple weeks.

3 weeks, ppv, 4 weeks, ppv, 4 weeks, ppv, 3 weeks, ppv. and on and on.

All the while nothing is built and nothing of note happens.

Brandi has made.....2(?) heel appearances and suddenly she's geting compared to Stephanie McMahon. How in the God damned fuck do people make that leap?! There's a Great Wall and Grand Canyon between Brandi and Stephanie. What Special Olympic mental gymnastics do you have to go through to see Brandi cheat to win 1 SINGLE MATCH and get the same results of Stephanie cutting balls off for 4 YEARS?!

This the same thing that happened with Lucha Underground. Why do so many of you feel the abject NEED to tear down new wrestling? If it's not for you why do you keep tuning in to bitch?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> This is basically all you need to say. So many wrestling fans have beaten and broken down by the WWE way of thinking. Now, long term storytelling is a foreign concept to them. They simply cannot grasp an amout of information that stretches past a couple weeks.
> 
> 3 weeks, ppv, 4 weeks, ppv, 4 weeks, ppv, 3 weeks, ppv. and on and on.
> 
> ...


It’s annoying as hell. It’s one story out of a bunch. And it’s a good one they’re building up that will eventually lead to a good pay off.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I don't mind her, they need to pick a side though heel or face. As far as wrestling, she's probably as good/bad as the other females.*


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

Brandi isnt even that great looking. Her looks blown way out if proportion. Her outfits are so ugly. She somehow manages to make everything look cheap. I always think of Maryse... They wear the same type of gear but Maryse never looks cheap. Overrated.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MaryChristine said:


> Brandi isnt even that great looking. Her looks blown way out if proportion. Her outfits are so ugly. She somehow manages to make everything look cheap. I always think of Maryse... They wear the same type of gear but Maryse never looks cheap. Overrated.


Is this....bait?

Because, valid or not, this thread is about a wrestling match. Not about what a female wrestler looks like. Plus you opened the old, "Black woman isn't as attractive as a white woman"......"discussion." This definitely isn't the place for that type of....balk.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> The guy said "they promised us an alternative to wwe's terrible comedy, only to give us their own version of terrible comedy" in reference to the librarian gimmick.


Bryan Last says it about their comedy segments, like FyterFest. He said something like, "The whole PPV is a comedy premise, and their pre-show has 40 minutes in a row of comedy and there's a comedy segment related to video games in their big triple threat tag match. They didn't create AEW because they oppose WWE's cheesy jokes, they just want to tell their own cheesy jokes. That's the feeling I got from Double or Nothing and that's the feeling I got from FyterFest. Its not that they hated WWE, its that they want to be their own WWE."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> This is basically all you need to say. So many wrestling fans have beaten and broken down by the WWE way of thinking. Now, long term storytelling is a foreign concept to them. They simply cannot grasp an amout of information that stretches past a couple weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She gets Stephanie comparisons because how could she not? The notion we need to see her for a long time before folk can go "yeah she's giving a real Stephanie vibe" is ridiculous. I say that as someone who says "fuck it let her be a heel". But no folk don't need months to call a spade and spade and acknowledge that Brandi playing the heel who has both legitimate and kayfabe authority and got that power through nepotism is very Stephanie like. Pretending there's no similarities is ridiculous.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yup, lets get rid of all the good looking chicks who can speak english for more Asians that look 12.
> 
> TNT will jump for joy.


I got your point, but it cannot be that is the only alternative.



Stormbringer said:


> Now, long term storytelling is a foreign concept to them. They simply cannot grasp an amout of information that stretches past a couple weeks.


This match was obvisouly done to build up the double Kong thing. No rocket science here. If we needed this match for that, is another question.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

She's the Shane McMahon of AEW.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> She gets Stephanie comparisons because how could she not? The notion we need to see her for a long time before folk can go "yeah she's giving a real Stephanie vibe" is ridiculous. But no folks don't need months to acknowledge that Brandi playing the heel who has both legitimate and kayfabe authority and got that power through nepotism is very Stephanie like.


I haven't watched TNA in a few years and my memory is foggy. Did people make it a point to get this mad when Dixie Carter was a character on Impact? Because all I remember for the longest time it was, "Ahhh she's such a MILF!" or "Why does Dixie keep giving Russo money?!"

I think you guys are trying a little too hard to find reasons to get upset. Like I said, make your threads when Brandi has been slapping around Mox, MJF, Pentagon, Adam Page, Diamond Dallas Page, JR, a debuting Will Ospreay, Kazarian and Luchasauras for months on end without fear of reprisal. THEN I'll start taking these claims seriously. As of right now, Brandi has simply cheated to win a match in service of setting up a Monster vs Monster match featuring the Kongs. When she starts WEEKLY CASTRATIONS, then I'll worry.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> Bryan Last says it about their comedy segments, like FyterFest. He said something like, "The whole PPV is a comedy premise, and their pre-show has 40 minutes in a row of comedy and there's a comedy segment related to video games in their big triple threat tag match. They didn't create AEW because they oppose WWE's cheesy jokes, they just want to tell their own cheesy jokes. That's the feeling I got from Double or Nothing and that's the feeling I got from FyterFest. Its not that they hated WWE, its that they want to be their own WWE."


O ok! The guy that does cornette's podcast with him. Was that the same one where Jim lost his shit because of the haduken spot? 

"Well fuck them then..! And the Mexicans too for agreeing with it!" :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> I haven't watched TNA in a few years and my memory is foggy. Did people make it a point to get this mad when Dixie Carter was a character on Impact? Because all I remember for the longest time it was, "Ahhh she's such a MILF!" or "Why does Dixie keep giving Russo money?!"
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys are trying a little too hard to find reasons to get upset. Like I said, make your threads when Brandi has been slapping around Mox, MJF, Pentagon, Adam Page, Diamond Dallas Page, JR, a debuting Will Ospreay, Kazarian and Luchasauras for months on end without fear of reprisal. THEN I'll start taking these claims seriously. As of right now, Brandi has simply cheated to win a match in service of setting up a Monster vs Monster match featuring the Kongs. When she starts WEEKLY CASTRATIONS, then I'll worry.


Yes Dixie got shit check any forum of the time or YouTube videos from then. Sure she definitely got "Dixie is a milf" comments, but Stephanie gets those hot comments too. That doesn't mean Stephanie doesn't get hell of criticism due to her spot being based on the fact her dad owns the company. 

The same way you can (and others should) write off Brandi cheating to win, is how I write off Stephan "emasculating". To me while she doesn't need to be on screen, I always look at Stephanie as someone who hides behind her power as a boss and her being a woman to be a bitch to the men. But that doesn't mean other folk won't judge her hard. Brandi is going to get the same treatment. Most folk aren't going to wait for her to be women's champion or her to slap around the male faces before they go "hey we don't want another authority figure abusing power". Unfortunately for Brandi, she is coming into a wrestling world where most folk have seen this song and dance before, and aren't looking for the Brandi remix of it.





Ger said:


> This match was obvisouly done to build up the double Kong thing. No rocket science here. If we needed this match for that, is another question.


 There's no question about it you didn't need Allie and Brandi to set up Aja Kong vs Awesome Kong. Which just further highlights why some are going to be annoyed with Brandi.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shaun_27 said:


> I think as on-screen character and as a valet she's fine, pretty good actually but she shouldn't be competing/winning untill she imrpoves.
> 
> I'm not sure why Goldust has been used as an example, though. He is perfect for his role and the brother vs brother match was the best match in AEW and probably of the year.


I don't get the Goldust one, he's had one of MOTY contender and a very good tag match. He's been excellent and always been a highly rated worker.

With Brandi, that match at FFTF should have been a statement of her showing improvement but again it proved the doubters right that she's not ready or probably never be good enough to be a in ring worker. There is a reason why WWE used her as a announcer instead of a in ring worker. 

For me right now, she should be either heel or face for a starter. If she's heel keep her away from Cody until he turns. Have her manage for a up and coming women's heel and let her be the mouth piece for her. 

I think there is money in her having a heel run with the women's title down the road, but she's got to improve massively cause if she's going to be pushed hard and be on every main event card, you are bound to hear "Nepotism" card been pulled out.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

She is fucking brutal. I remember watching a few of her first matches in Ring of Honor and she was fucking smiling while the opponent was hitting her with offence. 

She's really pretty, that's it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wridacule said:


> O ok! The guy that does cornette's podcast with him. Was that the same one where Jim lost his shit because of the haduken spot?
> 
> "Well fuck them then..! And the Mexicans too for agreeing with it!" :lmao


Has he seen the Hadouken spot yet?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> There's no question about it you didn't need Allie and Brandi to set up Aja Kong vs Awesome Kong. Which just further highlights why some are going to be annoyed with Brandi.


Yes you did and I already explained why. Neither Awesome or Aja can go in a good 1v1 match anymore. Especially, since Aja just had knee surgery. They have to go with a tag match but can't use the joshi girls because they will outshine the point of the match, monster v monster. Get 2 girls that aren't going to be better than the real stars.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Yes you did and I already explained why. Neither Awesome or Aja can go in a good 1v1 match anymore. Especially, since Aja just had knee surgery. They have to go with a tag match but can't use the joshi girls because they will outshine the point of the match, monster v monster. Get 2 girls that aren't going to be better than the real stars.


They could go in a 1 vs 1 match, keep.it under 10 minutes. Your "oh they needed somebody who could take some work off of Kong and Aja" makes no sense when Brandi is involved. Then it just brings up the question of "well if Aja is hurt why even fucking bother right now". If this was WWE folk would be throwing a fit about having her work through a pretty major injury/recovery.

Again I have no real issue with Brandi because she'll ultimately get heel heat. But your explanations are garbage.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> Has he seen the Hadouken spot yet?


I don't think so. He said he started skipping around and his co host had to tell him about it


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

How entitled are some of you that you feel you can dictate what she does with her career?

I hope she goes on a 5 year title reign.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> not sure why people are surprised when this sort of thing happens, nepotism runs rife in wrestling (and most businesses tbh)


The OP didn't express 'surprise'. Just because it's predictable it's now acceptable?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Then it just brings up the question of "well if Aja is hurt why even fucking bother right now".


Good question. It looks like they had planed that as their very first big thing to announce and just stayed on the road for it.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Btw ... because Steph was mentioned ... maybe a few people didn`t know it (for example if they don`t remember WWE):

Cody destroyed HHHs "throne" in Double or Nothing before his match.
Stephanie McMahon`s title in WWE is Chief Brand Officer. Brandi calls herself "Chief 'Brandi' Officer". This is more about mocking people and less about doing 1:1 the described job.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ger said:


> Good question. It looks like they had planed that as their very first big thing to announce and just stayed on the road for it.


I get it but, seems better to.jusy save it for when she's healthy and doesn't need assistance



Ger said:


> Btw ... because Steph was mentioned ... maybe a few people didn`t know it (for example if they don`t remember WWE):
> 
> Cody destroyed HHHs "throne" in Double or Nothing before his match.
> Stephanie McMahon`s title in WWE is Chief Brand Officer. Brandi calls herself "Chief 'Brandi' Officer". This is more about mocking people and less about doing 1:1 the described job.


We get the mocking part, but she actually does have an office position as the branding officer (the only positions that get health care) and she's actually wrestling and winning matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So..... does that Brandi promo go in this thread? Or......?











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162151991054938113


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

After that promo, Brandi is the ONLY woman I'd trust, literally the ONLY woman who should be champion because she's the only woman on the roster who could reliably build interest in feuds without bumbling or stumbling through mid-tier promos. 

She's a fucking star


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I expected this. Which is why I held off on the "X woman should go to AEW" posts.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> After that promo, Brandi is the ONLY woman I'd trust, literally the ONLY woman who should be champion because she's the only woman on the roster who could reliably build interest in feuds without bumbling or stumbling through mid-tier promos.
> 
> She's a fucking star


It was no doubt very good.

BUT...

It was also a taped promo. I bet a lot of women could nail a taped promo. 

I mean Brandi probably has wrestled less than 10 matches her whole career. She never did the indie thing when she left developmental when she started dating Cody. And even before she left FCW she was already being used as a Ring Announcer. She had one match while in FCW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It was no doubt very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the as of now shitty pool of women they have to choose from Brandi or Baker are the best choices. Brandi sucks as a wrestler but that abusing power story is tailored made and could be used to make a name for one of the women


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I mean, Shida is the best choice to be their first champion.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

her in a Stephanie McMahon role which she was on Fight for the Fallen would be a major major turn off for me. as in the difference between watching weekly tv live or on delay.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> With the as of now shitty pool of women they have to choose from Brandi or Baker are the best choices. Brandi sucks as a wrestler but that abusing power story is tailored made and could be used to make a name for one of the women


Shhhh its gotta go to a joshi chick who looks 12 years old that you have to have a STARDOM subscription to know or else the world is gonna end! 


We actually agree on something. Good for us. High five.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shhhh its gotta go to a joshi chick who looks 12 years old that you have to have a STARDOM subscription to know or else the world is gonna end!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High five 

I'm with you though, I just don't get the appeal. It just feels like US promotions are trying to recreate the luchador thing.... except the Joshi aren't interesting or doing anything never seen before.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> *Shhhh its gotta go to a joshi chick who looks 12 years old* that you have to have a STARDOM subscription to know or else the world is gonna end!
> 
> 
> We actually agree on something. Good for us. High five.


Yeah sure….Hikaru Shida does look like a 12 years old…

You're drunk bud….


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brandi as champion, thought I wouldn't make her the first champion, is something that can work.

I mean you look at KO vs. Shane at WWE right now. Shane is completely overpushed and overexposed, but it's part of that natural resentment that fans have that in turn make them love KO so much.

Using Brandi in a similar spot, you could get a lot of heat and put someone else over, whether be Shida, Allie, Baker, Kylie, etc. by beating the big bad boss. It's a story that always works. But, unlike what WWE has done, you have to know when enough is enough and pull the trigger for good and move onto something else.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Yeah sure….Hikaru Shida does look like a 12 years old…
> 
> You're drunk bud….


I wouldnt know. Im a normal American wrestling fan. So, yay for you for knowing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think we should safely wait for the Shida v Riho match before we make some early calls, right?

There might be a changing of the tunes somewhat

Basically how the tune of this thread had to change for Brandi

I think that match is the sleeper hit of the night


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like Brandi Rhodes :ciampa


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Brandi has a place on the card, I think her been anywhere near the Women's title in the next year or two would be a mistake imo until she get's somewhat good. She's a good promo and a good heel presence. I do think she will win the title imo.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The Women division is probably the worst talent I have seen in any wrestling promotion of all time.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Its one of the main reasons Ive said AEW wont last long term. They've shown no signs of being an actual wrestling company. Its Cody & Friends with a large pocket book. It will be enjoyable for a few months but eventually people are going to get tired of seeing Cody, Kenny & The Bucks week in and week out. Even the uber marks that get off on this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would love to see Brandi as the first champion just to see Meltzer and AEW marks bending over backwards trying to justify that decision and saying that she is nothing like Stephanie McMahon


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Blisstory said:


> Its one of the main reasons Ive said AEW wont last long term. They've shown no signs of being an actual wrestling company. Its Cody & Friends with a large pocket book. It will be enjoyable for a few months but eventually people are going to get tired of seeing Cody, Kenny & The Bucks week in and week out. Even the uber marks that get off on this.


This has to be bait coming from a Alexa Bliss fan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I would love to see Brandi as the first champion just to see Meltzer and AEW marks bending over backwards trying to justify that decision and saying that she is nothing like Stephanie McMahon


Considering Meltzer compared Brandi to Stephanie directly when he was talking about FFTF, I don't know what you're getting at.

I also hate this notion, and I constantly see this on here and pretty much every other board, of "Oh, I hope this company does something really fucking stupid so I can see the meltdown". Wouldn't it just be better if the company offered a quality product?


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> This has to be bait coming from a Alexa Bliss fan.


What the fuck does any of that have to do with being an Alexa Bliss fan? Im also an AJ Styles fan...Im also a Kenny Omega fan..Im also a Finn Balor fan...Im also a Cody Rhodes fan...Jesus can you people not construct any sort of logical thought without just trying to bash people for who they fucking like, God damn moron!


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Considering Meltzer compared Brandi to Stephanie directly when he was talking about FFTF, I don't know what you're getting at.
> 
> I also hate this notion, and I constantly see this on here and pretty much every other board, of "Oh, I hope this company does something really fucking stupid so I can see the meltdown". Wouldn't it just be better if the company offered a quality product?


Some people just want every wrestling promotion that isn't WWE to die. I don't get it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Considering Meltzer compared Brandi to Stephanie directly when he was talking about FFTF, I don't know what you're getting at.
> 
> I also hate this notion, and I constantly see this on here and pretty much every other board, of "Oh, I hope this company does something really fucking stupid so I can see the meltdown". Wouldn't it just be better if the company offered a quality product?


Actually was Alvarez the one who compared Brandi to Steph, not Meltzer

And I wish they do well and don't screw up, but the way people here have defended questionable decisions in the past has been annoying and makes me think that if Brandi as champion happens they would find a convoluted way in which they think it is acceptable, because in their mind they think AEW can't do anything wrong.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> Some people just want every wrestling promotion that isn't WWE to die. I don't get it.


Well, without quality, talented wrestlers like Alexa Bliss, they don’t deserve to exist. :heyman6



Mordecay said:


> Actually was Alvarez the one who compared Brandi to Steph, not Meltzer
> 
> And I wish they do well and don't screw up, but the way people here have defended questionable decisions in the past has been annoying and makes me think that if Brandi as champion happens they would find a convoluted way in which they think it is acceptable, because in their mind they think AEW can't do anything wrong.


Hey, I’m in no way an advocate for Brandi being the first women’s title holder, and I’ve been pretty vocal about it. However, if by some chance she is, I’ll say right now before it happens that I’ll also be the first one to say wait and see where they go with it before shitting on the decision. If that’s convoluted, then so be it. 

Everything that goes on in this company is a step toward something else. Whatever happens at the next ppv or the first month of tv is not the end game, but just the next steps in a long story. This is not WWE, which has repeatedly demonstrated that they have no logical end game to follow up with their stupid decisions; this is a brand new company that still deserves the benefit of the doubt to see where the whole story is going, whether you like the individual steps along the way or not.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Actually was Alvarez the one who compared Brandi to Steph, not Meltzer
> 
> And I wish they do well and don't screw up, but the way people here have defended questionable decisions in the past has been annoying and makes me think that if Brandi as champion happens they would find a convoluted way in which they think it is acceptable, because in their mind they think AEW can't do anything wrong.


Meltzer and Alvarez were both critical of it. Maybe Alvarez was the one that brought it up, but Meltzer was on board with the thinking.

And I don't know where this narrative comes up that people aren't going to bash AEW when they have to be bashed. I see criticism on this board all the time, it's just unlike WWE, it's more good than bad, so inherently, it's going to be less criticism. 

If the weekly show sucks, people will criticize it.

EDIT: It was Dave that made the comparison, I just listened to it. When Alvarez goes through the Brandi stuff at FFTF, Meltzer literally says "Oh god, It's Stephanie McMahon".


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brandi is nothing like Stephanie. 

I don’t see why people are forcing the comparison.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Actually was Alvarez the one who compared Brandi to Steph, not Meltzer
> 
> And I wish they do well and don't screw up, but the way people here have defended questionable decisions in the past has been annoying and makes me think that if Brandi as champion happens they would find a convoluted way in which they think it is acceptable, because in their mind they think AEW can't do anything wrong.


Alvarez... Meltzer... it's all the same. :Cal


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i find it kinda disturbing AEW isn't even trying to hide the nepotism 
Brandi is taking everything that's bad about Steph's character and building on it


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> i find it kinda disturbing AEW isn't even trying to hide the nepotism
> Brandi is taking everything that's bad about Steph's character and building on it


Why hide it? They'll be accused of it anyway.

Far better to work a story out in the open, get the audience pissed at Brandi's two faced nepotistic asshole character, then the woman who takes her out gets the huge pop.

Pretty obvious that's where this is going.


----------

